# MY CA Students, can you help this Sarona CA fellow please



## Richard King 2 (May 9, 2021)

Hi everyone.  Over the years I have taught several California classes and many of my students read and help in this forum.   There is a fellow who has a mill that has issues.  He is trying to fix it in another forum.  I was hoping he could bring it to one of your club monthly get togethers and fix it for him.   Here is the link.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm25-mv-saddle-squareness.92368/page-4#post-852475   Thanks all.  Remember today is Mothers day.     Rich


----------



## eeler1 (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day Richard


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 11, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  The guy with the Precision Mathews . I seems he thinks he can figure it out.   I'm sure one of my CA friends who have taken several class could figure it out and fix it in a few hours vs he's been working on it for weeks.  If more people were not so proud and ask for help things would get done a heck of a lot faster.   eeler,  If we don't do a class out there in 2021 or first part of 2022, I probably won't be teaching there again.
FYI   eeler was the class coordinator for 3 (I think) classes up in Vacaville CA.  Rex Waters was my assistant teacher,  John York (Bennychee) and Ultama DR helped and lent there tools with eelers classes as with DH Mayeron when we taught in a few other classes in CA


----------

